# Bacon



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

What do you think, to much fat prolly wouldn't get as much meat. Innes you brought it up what say you? 
Others please respond!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

no.bad..never..have you ever seen what bacon leave behind after you cook it??..don't even think about it..unless you want to mess up your aquariums water and your fish..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Bacon has way too much salt and fat! Don't feed it!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> have you ever seen what bacon leave behind after you cook it??


 NAY!!! True what PACKman said!! Even before cooking and after cutting the fat from bacon, throw it in water.. you'll clearly see all the oils, cholesterol, fatty slim floating.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

> Innes you brought it up what say you?


Looks like I am out numberd here but.....
I do sometimes use bacon for my piranhas - but I am also aware that the bacon bought here is different than that overseas.but because I am vegetarien I cant tell you what the differance is, exept that everyone I know who has been overseas complains about the bacon and tea as nowere else in the world can make these correctly.

My piranhas ate it much more when I first got them, but now I usually give them other meat - but bacon is sometimes still on the menu and they love it :nod:

I do remove the white fatty bit


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

i resent that!
our country is famous for our bacon amoung other things.
i'll put Canadian bacon to English bacon any day of the week!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

actially in England they often sell "danish bacon" and as I say I am a veggie.
But my sis lives in Holland and she is annoyed that she cant get any.

but either way my piranhas like bacon


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

MMMMMMMMMMMMM bacon. You can give me all the bacon you want.







Just kiddin I haven't had bacon for a long time.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Good to know


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

who ever voted yes ---->









wanna give your fish a cardiac?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Two people did. Just think how it will stink up your place after a while.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> who ever voted yes ---->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I did, I guess I know nothing of my fish - eh?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > who ever voted yes ---->
> ...


 coming from the guy who tried to feed his fish oranges..hehe


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Sir Nathan XXI said:
> ...


 What the hell?? You tried to feed your Ps oranges, Innes?? Does the orange in Europe have secret nutritions for Ps that we dont have here in the US??


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Sir Nathan XXI said:
> ...


 didn't I just say I know nothing?








and also it wasnt my piranhas I fed orange too - it was silver dollers and other community fish


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Bacon and Bacon
Which do you use?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the one on the right - well kind of.
but I remove the white bit









look here


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I thought that was pretty funny that they are all you fed your piranhas oranges, knowing you I think you would try it. as for the link you don't show the pigs on the bacon site it makes people not want to eat bacon. Bacon is so good but I still don't like the thought of eating a pig, I wonder why I am not vege?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

just knocking you Innes..in fact one of my local fish store does the same with goldfish?why i do not know ..but they too feed sliced oranges to goldfish and they seem to love it..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

anyway the tests proove that the orange was only a coincedance or one of a number of things that caused my disaster - they were not solely responsable


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Most "bacon" you will purchase is not really gonna cut it for them in terms of a long term food... you may find some that have no addictives and low fat content, good luck


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

MMMM bacon sounds pretty damn good right now... you have me hungry now LOL


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

me too i forgot about this link untill you responded ryan! Damn you !


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Can't recommend it...as far as i know it's fat and contains some chems!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Croz said:


> me too i forgot about this link untill you responded ryan! Damn you !


 LOL well its all good, think im gonna cook some up when i get home from work, and there is no way thats going in my P tank.... thats for my stomach :smile:


----------

